# Immigration office closed...



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Posted on the Facebook page for immigration...

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration

BI offices are OPEN today (Wednesday, April 1) from 7am to 5:30pm.
Offices will be closed from Thursday to Sunday (April 2 to 5). Regular office schedule will resume on Monday, April 6.


Unfortunately I wasn't aware that they were going to be closed. I was supposed to go by the 3rd. I am sure there will be a daily penalty for me. My fault I guess. How many years have I been here?


----------

